# Photos cars & coffee Liverpool



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

First time at cars and coffee meet in Liverpool :thumb: some great cars there today hope you like.





O.C.D Nebula show wax :argie:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Some tidy metal there. Great pictures. Last car show I went to was in Canada. They have a cars and coffee there too. My Friend is with the mopar group. Stunning '68 Cuda.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like a brill event chum. Loads of very impressive cars there, your own included and looking incredible too chum. 

Cooks


Sent from my D6603


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Some absolute beauts there


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Some lovely motors there, thanks for the post.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Sorry I couldn't be there. I'll pick it up next year hopefully


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Great photos! Looks like it was a decent event.


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice pictures thanks for posting up, some lovely looking cars too


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Some awesome cars there, but the one that got my attention the most was definitely "The Pea". Lovely little motor and do like them Abarth 500's


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

i usually go to this ut totally forgot haha typical, looks decent turnout though


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Gotta be there next year. Some hours and care gone into those cars.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Stunning cars, Love the Mustang (and its Reg plate) and the Mk1 Escort RS2000? - beautiful:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Stokie said:


> Gotta be there next year. Some hours and care gone into those cars.


I think they are doing another meet just before Christmas :thumb:so I will post up. They have 3 massive car parks and all were full and it's on the water front at Liverpool Mersey near the Albert docks. Looking forward to spring and summer that's when all the garage queens come out.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Some great looking cars there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

everything is good with this thread, the pictures, the cars.. thanks for sharing


----------



## Rbu79 (Oct 6, 2016)

Really good photos and some very nice cars


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice one, superb motors thank you for sharing.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

My kind of event, lovely cars on display:thumb:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

There is one 29th January 9:30-1200


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Not impressed with the photography!

First picture they've got you in shot and almost missed Mrs C altogether! - very unsatisfactory!





I'm sure that Mk1 Ezzy Mexico was the same one on the works car park (different companies on different floors - I don't know the owner) - it's lovely!
(edit: just noticed the cage and Talbot Berlin mirrors - defo the same one)


----------

